
Netflix promoted its new Charlize Theron movie with a girls-only esports tourney - edavison1
https://urscrubb.substack.com/p/to-promote-their-cheesy-action-flick
======
rbecker
> In many ways it functioned as a testing ground for some underused concepts
> that could substantially improve the health of the Apex scene.

> The possiblilty of bringing corporate sponsorship to broader competitive
> Apex is interesting on its own. As bigger games like League of Legends get
> in-game ad banners, I’ve been wondering about the giant banners that cover
> Kings Canyon and World’s Edge. This is fruitful virtual space for
> advertisers to use, as ESPN’s Arda Öcal pointed out on Twitter the other
> day, making the comparison to hockey’s use of board space for ads. I
> wouldn’t be surprised if we see both more sponsored tournaments in the
> future, as well as creative use of in-game space to promote products.

Is this what 'health' means? Ads, product promotion, commercialization?

~~~
edavison1
Good question. Competitive Apex has struggled to maintain a stable roster of
pros who can make a living from it, so for now, financial health and its
associated evils (I guess in your view, product promotion, commercialization)
are important. As a viewer, I believe that pro players should make a living
wage, and I'm willing to tolerate ads or sponsored content to make that
happen.

But you're right in a sense--scenes like Smash have thrived without money, but
the pros in it aren't fairly compensated for their incredible skill and
dedication.

